# No Longer Needed - Looking for Bonnet Creek - October



## johnluyando (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello all,

I am thinking of possibly surprising the kids with a trip to Disney in October.  I would be interested in a 2 bedroom deluxe for 6 or 7 nights at Bonnet Creek.  We can be flexible with the week.  Please send a PM if you have something available.  In the spirit of full disclosure, I am cheap (as my wife tells me) and am looking for a bargain deal.  

Thank you for your consideration. 

Regards,

John


----------

